# Unidentified lathe!



## Jotty (8 Feb 2011)

Hi, am hoping someone can give me some info on this lathe that is in my late father's shed. The only 'label' I've found on it just says Multico.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Jotty (13 Feb 2011)

No-one?


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Feb 2011)

Multico is the make. They were amalgamated with a number of other companies over the years including Tyme, Graduate and some others but you still see their machines around. Most often you see their multi purpose machines 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (13 Feb 2011)

Is there no model number/name on it any where :?:


----------



## Jotty (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks guys, couldn't see a model number but I will have another look. I have found an instruction manual titled '800/1000m woodturning lathes' which going by the pictures looks to be the same but even that doesn't give a make though it does give 2 model numbers - TWL-860110 and TWL-860120 and the manual looks to be printed by Tekny Tools Co Ltd.

Rgds
Jo


----------



## dannykaye (14 Feb 2011)

have a look at http://www.lathes.co.uk/harrisonwood/


----------



## Henrymikk (7 Oct 2013)

I just buy a tekny lathe, You still have the manual for it?
I searched it on the web , i do mot find much info on it, only some seiling ads from south Afrika.


----------



## procell (8 Oct 2013)

From this ad on fleabay it looks like a Multico junior lathe TWL-860110

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multico-Woodw ... 7675.l2557


----------



## gary knights (26 Oct 2013)

?


----------

